

Teams Can’t Innovate If They’re Too Comfortable - Jeff_29
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/08/teams-cant-innovate-if-theyre-too-comfortable

======
Jeff_29
How do you do this internally, without sending team members off to "camp"?

